# Colorado Big Game application deadline - April 5



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Deer, Elk, Pronghorn, Bear, Moose. Must be postmarked no later than April 5.

(I understand it is possible to apply online but personally don't know about it.)


----------

